# FreeBSD 11.0, bhyve, Windows 10 sectorsize required?



## tcn (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi,

  I was having quite a hard time getting SQL Express on a virtual machine running Windows 10 from my FreeBSD 11.0 host under bhyve.

  I learned that I must set the sectorsize to 512 for Windows 7 but no mention on Windows 10.

  I learned the hard way that I must also set it to 512 for Windows 10 using a zvol.  If I don't, SQL Express never installs.  Weird that everything else seemed to work fine....


tcn


----------



## grehan@ (Nov 5, 2016)

This has been reported in a few places (see the thread at http://docs.FreeBSD.org/cgi/mid.cgi?CALmWkDZvFPgmub5x_rAu_S3Ksf6xxn3pcQM3z22wr+bgMEpLQA).

It appears to be specific to SQL server - Windows10 (and 2k12/2k16) will run fine on a zvol with no sectorsize parameters required.


----------



## IPTRACE (Nov 5, 2016)

I had the same problem.

OS: 11.0-RELEASEp2
Guest: Windows 10 Pro
On Guest: SQL Server 2014 Express (higher 2016 I couldn't install)

I've set sectorsize to 512 as below.
`bhyve -c 2 -m 8G -H -s 0,hostbridge -s 3,ahci-hd,/vm/vm1.img,[B]sectorsize=512[/B] -s 10,virtio-net,tap1 -s 31,lpc -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd -w vm1`

The folowing link describes all.
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/sa...ck-to-synchronous-io-in-sql-server-error-log/

Good to read next messages of the previous* grehan@* link.
https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-virtualization@freebsd.org/msg04629.html


----------



## tcn (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------

